# GABA and Xanax



## cltool9 (Feb 20, 2008)

So i've heard GABA supplements may be able to help with DP/DR a lot, but i'm taking Xanax right now and i was wondering if it was safe to take them together.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

No. There's no point. You should stop taking Xanax and then take GABA. However, unless you test your gaba levels you never know the amount you really need, so if it's too low you wouldn't feel a difference, and if it's too much it can cause nightmares and paranoia. Xanax fucks with your GABA levels, don't take it...


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

I think gaba supplements are only going to have an effect if youre GABA deficient (which very well could be the case with dp/dr). You might want to discontinue the xanax and try the GABA supplements as a less dependant alternative.


----------



## cltool9 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks for the replies, so far i made it through today with only one xanax and i'm supposed to be taking 3 and i haven't had a lot of anxiety so i'm gonna go that route.


----------



## cltool9 (Feb 20, 2008)

well these ones seem to work haha i'm gonna try not to take the xanax, i just get worried that the DP will get worse without it :/


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Might be worth looking into Phenibut. That stuff is great. Although, don't overdo it... Better than Xanax, IMO


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

Gaba supplements run also in DP/DR due to smocked weed?


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks friend, which supplements do you take? I'll find on internet


----------

